# He Ain't Got Game



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I was thinking back to my younger dating days and remembering some pretty awful dates. I thought it would be fun to share your worst dates with us. This may have been a topic before I'm sure, but since I am new, I would love to hear your horror stories. 

When I was about 16, I had a thing for tall Italian looking boys. My friend Karen said her boyfriend has a single friend named Tony who was on the football team with him. Should we double? I was like, Hell Yeah! 

I was waiting on the porch for them to pull up. I was so excited! It was dark, so I saw headlights pull into the drive and I stood up. Then this tiny little Chinese fella gets out of the driver's side and starts walking towards me. The look on my face must have been priceless. Karen and her boyfriend stayed in the car so Tony and I could get to know each other a little before we took off.

His first question, FIRST QUESTION to me was, "so, do you put out?" I laughed like it was a joke. Then he got in my face and said it again very sternly, "do you put out?" I got pissed and said NO I DON'T! and he stood up, I stayed seated, looked down at me and said [email protected] YOU THEN! and walked back to the car. I stood there for a good 15 minutes after they pulled away, I couldn't believe that just happened. 

Later that night, Karen got an earful from me and she never set me up again!


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> I was thinking back to my younger dating days and remembering some pretty awful dates. I thought it would be fun to share your worst dates with us. This may have been a topic before I'm sure, but since I am new, I would love to hear your horror stories.
> 
> When I was about 16, I had a thing for tall Italian looking boys. My friend Karen said her boyfriend has a single friend named Tony who was on the football team with him. Should we double? I was like, Hell Yeah!
> 
> ...


What the?! :rofl: 

I had a boyfriend who tried to convey to me how sexy he thought I was. It went something along these lines:

"You are so hot I want to do every hole... vagina, anus... if you didn't have eyes I would even screw your eyesockets."

I kid you not. I don't remember the details apart from wanting to screw every orifice including my eyesockets.

What. the. ****. 

I bet he wondered why he didn't get laid.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My boyfriend of my senior in HS summer thought a date was sitting around smoking weed, getting drunk and vomiting.

I would just watch TV.

Yea. I dated winners.


----------



## DanglingDaisy (Mar 26, 2012)

My worst date(which I didn't know that's what it was:scratchhead: ) was an older guy in HS(He was really geeky but I thought he was a great guy). Him and a few buddies(guys and girls) were going to a National Camp for springbreak and invited me along. I was made to believe I would be camping with the ladies-once we got there, this date made it clear I was tenting with just "him"(coincidentally the ladies had no room in their tents for me). 

First night there he tried putting the moves on me and pressuring me to sleep with him-I wouldn't have gone if I knew that was his plan.:nono: The next day, I asked everyone we went with if they wanted to go fishing,hiking etc...I mean why go to a national park if ALL you want to do is sit around and play board games and cards? LOL So I decided to venture out..go hiking,and ended up meeting a guy from a different camp who made my time there ABSOLUTELY memoriable(I lost my virginity to him-he was a great guy and his friends were absolutely awesome too!!)  I ended up packing up my stuff at the other site and staying in the other guy's tent/camp site-we all had a blast together!:corkysm60: I saw the other camp site leaving at one point(mad as heck at me feeling sorry for their selfish rude friend)-none of them would talk to me again after that-I STILL laugh about it 18 years later


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Can boys play too? 

In high school, a new girlfriend invited me to the beach with her mom and brother. We had been together for just a few days. She got car sick on the way there and barfed on my shoes... No problem, I'm cool and collected, so when we got there I washed them off in the ocean, and we played around on the beach. At one point I was standing on the beach, she was up on a rock about half as tall as me, and decided to flash me... Except she just lifted her shirt, so I got to see her bra (?) 

Later, as we were on the way home, she said her mom wanted to know if she should start birth control... Her mom was in the front seat driving! 

I was around 16, a virgin, and this was the second girlfriend I had ever had....it was just too much for me, we split up after that!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

My worst dates from high school.... Gee, the list could be quite long.
I probably got so drunk trying to forget them,, that "I" was the worst date for them. LOL

I have to admit that the blind dates that expected to have some kind of "put out"... (more that a few kisses) were the worst.

I think the best dates ever were with the guys that showed more restraint. I was most impressed with the guy that didn't even kiss me until our 3rd date. He was awesome. A keeper. I f**k'd it up & lost him.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

^^interesting how different women have different expectations. There are some women, if you don't try and put the moves on them, they weird out. I like your style better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

kittykat09 said:


> What the?! :rofl:
> 
> I had a boyfriend who tried to convey to me how sexy he thought I was. It went something along these lines:
> 
> ...


Oh my God, no frickin way! I can't believe that tool would say something like that to you? Where is he now? San Quentin?


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

DanglingDaisy said:


> My worst date(which I didn't know that's what it was:scratchhead: ) was an older guy in HS(He was really geeky but I thought he was a great guy). Him and a few buddies(guys and girls) were going to a National Camp for springbreak and invited me along. I was made to believe I would be camping with the ladies-once we got there, this date made it clear I was tenting with just "him"(coincidentally the ladies had no room in their tents for me).
> 
> First night there he tried putting the moves on me and pressuring me to sleep with him-I wouldn't have gone if I knew that was his plan.:nono: The next day, I asked everyone we went with if they wanted to go fishing,hiking etc...I mean why go to a national park if ALL you want to do is sit around and play board games and cards? LOL So I decided to venture out..go hiking,and ended up meeting a guy from a different camp who made my time there ABSOLUTELY memoriable(I lost my virginity to him-he was a great guy and his friends were absolutely awesome too!!)  I ended up packing up my stuff at the other site and staying in the other guy's tent/camp site-we all had a blast together!:corkysm60: I saw the other camp site leaving at one point(mad as heck at me feeling sorry for their selfish rude friend)-none of them would talk to me again after that-I STILL laugh about it 18 years later


Why do guys think just because you are occupying the same space, that you have to give him some tail? Good ending though!

Also, it sounds like you got rid of some really crappy friends as well.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: So very Hannibal Lecter of him :rofl: (eyesockets!)

 CREEPY!

I had a date with an ex while he was my bf. We were engaged.

We went to dinner and we were silent while eating...which was common as he only could eat while eating. 

And in this time, I listened to him eat. Hard time keeping his mouth closed...sucking teeth...even growling (??) LOL!

It just kept getting louder and louder to me...I wanted to leave!!

That was the beginning of the end for us. No joke. EW!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Can boys play too?
> 
> In high school, a new girlfriend invited me to the beach with her mom and brother. We had been together for just a few days. She got car sick on the way there and barfed on my shoes... No problem, I'm cool and collected, so when we got there I washed them off in the ocean, and we played around on the beach. At one point I was standing on the beach, she was up on a rock about half as tall as me, and decided to flash me... Except she just lifted her shirt, so I got to see her bra (?)
> 
> ...


Of course men can play! You must be a man of morality because some 16 year old virgins (most), would have jumped on it (in more ways than one), but you sensed the weirdness and got out of dodge. By the way, was her mother going to be in the room when you deflowered her daughter?:scratchhead:


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: So very Hannibal Lecter of him :rofl: (eyesockets!)
> 
> CREEPY!
> 
> ...


He can only eat while eating. Made me laugh. Once you focus on a messy eater, you were probably transfixed on every little detail. Hopefully you didn't get hit with any shrapnel from this animal. Growling? GROWLING? Did he try to hit you on the head with his club and drag you by your hair into his cave?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> He can only eat while eating. Made me laugh. Once you focus on a messy eater, you were probably transfixed on every little detail. Hopefully you didn't get hit with any shrapnel from this animal. Growling? GROWLING? Did he try to hit you on the head with his club and drag you by your hair into his cave?


Growling and teeth sucking.

I remember sitting there just repulsed. We had been together for 3 years but the closer our wedding got, the more the "fog" was lifting and that was NOT going to be my life.

Oh, don't forget if he DID talk, it was with a mouth full of food.

Sick.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

High school dates? ....I really dug this guy, but there were a couple of 'un-smoothe' moments between us (mostly from me!) which gives me a giggle.

I remember we arrived back home, sitting in his car in the driveway just looking at each other and he put in a cassette tape (yep, remember those?!). It was cued to "Everything I Do" by Bryan Adams. He was trying to be smooth and leaned in for a kiss...and I bust out laughing. Now, to set the scene, I am NOT the kind of girl who listens to Bryan Adams. Him and I used to drive around listening to The Doors together. He'd even sing some Doors songs to me (he ended up being in a tribute band), and we saw the movie The Crow together (hellooo 90's era!)....Bryan Adams did not fit into this dynamic. When I realized he wasn't joking, I felt bad and told him I couldn't stand Bryan Adams. Yeah, I can be sensitive like that.

Same guy, end of another night and he told me he had something he wanted to show me. He was smirking so I knew he was being playful and took his jeans off. It was outside in the dark and his boxers had something written on them. I tried to make out what it said but was confused..."Kiss my...kiss my..grapefruit?" He started chuckling "It says, Kiss me goodnight!" Well I didn't kiss his boxers goodnight; we ended up just laughing together, him teasing me amidst my embarrassment.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Growling and teeth sucking.
> 
> I remember sitting there just repulsed. We had been together for 3 years but the closer our wedding got, the more the "fog" was lifting and that was NOT going to be my life.
> 
> ...


Ew. Food noises are awful.  Sounds like he was particularly talented in that area. >.>

I have no idea what happened to the eyesocket-screwing ex, I just know I'm *still* somewhere between creeped out and extremely entertained and I was 15. It never occurred to me that anyone would consider than an orifice worth screwing before that point. :scratchhead:

I have one for my fiance. When he was in high school, he had a gf that he dated with the hopes she would put out. One day she came to him and said "I've decided want to have sex with you." My fiance's reaction? :smthumbup:

Then she said "K, I'm going to go talk to my mom about it. We talk about eeeeverything." 

And that was the end of that since he decided she was just crazy.

(To make matters worse, within the first week of dating she introduced him to her family and everyone was convinced they were going to get married. I don't get it, he said it freaked him out and I don't blame him.)

ETA: That chick still practically stalks him and thinks they are going to get married. He went out with her for like 3 weeks (again, just hoping to get laid apparently) and she is so nutso that every time she runs into him in town she takes a simple "hi" as "Let's get married make babies sometime in the future." She starts in again with emails/facebook/texting so he makes sure to show me so I know he isn't reciprocating in any way. It's really weird... She always eventually gets pissed off at him for not responding and then passive aggressively disappears... until the next time.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm loving reading these posts lol. Good one, endlessgrief 

Any memory I'm thinking of now seems to involve me being the sh!tty date lol. Another one, wasn't a "date" as such but I was 16 and friends of my parents had two sons, the youngest was 3 years older than me. Apparently he'd seen my photo, been complimentary about it, and offered to be my tour guide around their city. I had seen a photo of him and he was GORGEOUS!! holy smokes. Before I could take him up on the offer, we were invited to their home for dinner and he would be there. I spent a long time getting ready and he was even more handsome in person. I could just feel myself getting shy at the sight of him. Then I met their dogs, and then I spent all night with red, goopy allergy eyes. Of all the dogs I've met and never been allergic to...I was too embarrassed to look at him. I just sat on their sofa and suffered through until I could leave, sometimes getting up to rinse my eyes in their bathroom. I never made conversation, nothing. I was 16 and wanted to crawl under a rock lol. Never heard from him afterwards.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my... How could I forget!!?? !!

Worst had to be Senior Prom. Went with my older brother's friend. He was one of those "self macho" types. (Football quarterback... always asked me if I saw him in the last game.. etc). Thought he was god's gift to high school girls.

I didn't have a lot of money & asked him, because I didn't want to miss out on my senior prom & had just had a bad break up with my b.f. at that time. He agreed to go with me (I thought it was understood as friends). 

One of my co-workers at the ice-cream shoppe, made us dinner. Well, planned to make us dinner. Fond Du. It caught on fire & she burnt her arm 3rd degree burns (I didn't know how bad it was at the time)...After fire out & her parents got home to take her to hospital, She insisted that I still go to prom. That she wasn't going to go thru all the pain in vain. T*** was very much in agreement with her. I felt horrid going on to prom & worrying about her.

Well, we didn't have dinner and I didn't have extra money to go buy more food ( I already spent a bunch on the stuff that got ruined). So we went to my house to grab a bite before the dance. My family was gone (thank god)... and we had left overs from dad's dinner. (He made oyster soup with hot dogs in it.-- Oh, makes me sick still thinking about it). But, he ate it & we went to dance with my friends & afterward we hung out in the basement of a friends... We all went to eat breakfast at Lums. 
Only time my parents didn't say a word about me being out that late... late enough to eat breakfast for the end of the date!... Of course.. because T*** was my older brothers friend, so they trusted him.

All the time, T*** kept thinking it was a wonderful date & how we were gonna start going out & stay together... & kept trying to kiss me half the night. (I really thought he knew it was as friends). I still remember the theme song was "Tonight I Celebrate my Love for You." Everytime it played, he was like nudging me, or trying to whisper the words in my ear. Kinda cute , when you look back at it, but was unwelcome advances to someone that just had her heart ripped out from the ******* she just got dumped from the month before.

So, I spent half the night worrying about my coworker friend, half the night trying to avoid or play dumb to the romantic overtures, and still half the night trying to laugh with my friends.

I never went to pick up the prom pictures afterwards. Too bad. It would be a hoot to look back & see how I turned down such a hottie~!. Yes, T*** was very good looking, but he was so into himself and expected me to fall at his feet & be greatful that he bestowed his attractions to little old plain me.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I've got 2 stories

1st me and 2 cousins at the beach in our teen years. 3 pretty cute girls call me over to talk about the usual teen stuff. They ask if I wanna hang with them and said sure how about my 2 cousins. They said, just me they don't want to hang with the cousins. Now I know they (my cousins) weren't all that in the looks department but I couldn't pick the girls over blood so I said no and went back and lied to them that the girls thought I was someone else and weren't interested in us.

Thinking back, I've always wondered if my cousins would have never talked to me again if I just bailed with the 3 girls.


2nd story was one of the cousins that was at the beach. He's short, asian, doesn't have the looks but a great, great guy overall on personality (yeah, we all know how far that gets you in high school). We set him up with this girl, they talked for a couple of weeks on the phone and she told him to pick her up and go on a date. He gets there and in cold blood she says that she can't date him and don't call anymore.

He was devastated for over a couple of months.

BTW OP on your story, that little chinese dude had cajones to straight up just ask if he's getting laid and then just bailing when you said no. I think if I was in your shoes I would have stood outside also thinking did this really just happen :rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I went out with a guy friend and his roommate to a club. I hated his roommate, he was a conservative jerk and looked like a lizard. At one point I wanted fresh air so I went outside. He came out and asked if I had any numbers. I said no. He said "well I'm good looking and you're good looking. I've got 8 inches." I just said no. He said "but even bad sex is good sex."
Great....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Great stories so far. KEEP EM COMING!! Of course, I have more . .

Again, I was around 16 and went on a date with this cute guy who had his own car (in my circle, no guys had cars back in the early 80's). We went to the arcade (remember those?), we went and got something to eat. We were getting along swimmingly. I remember thinking that perhaps this dude could be boyfriend material.

So he drives me home. Back then, my dad used to lift weights in the livingroom, free weights, bicep curls, etc. It was dark and he had the lights on so as we drove up, you could clearly see my father doing bicep curls. I told him which house and he pulled forward to the house next door. We both got out and now was the time for the first kiss! He leaned against his car and pulled me to him and kissed me. It was a good kiss and I started to swoon. 

Then, he reaches down and grabs my crotch HARD. I mean, his grab hit bone! It was like he was bowling, same kind of movement. I pushed this jerk backwards with such momentum, he fell backwards and landed on the hood of his car. It was summer, windows were open so at midnight I start to yell DAD! DAD! and this little sh!t got in his car, sped off and never heard from him again. My vagina bone was sore for two days.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I went out with a guy friend and his roommate to a club. I hated his roommate, he was a conservative jerk and looked like a lizard. At one point I wanted fresh air so I went outside. He came out and asked if I had any numbers. I said no. He said "well I'm good looking and you're good looking. I've got 8 inches." I just said no. He said "but even bad sex is good sex."
> Great....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish tools and douche bags had to wear shirts that warn nice girls to stay away. Perhaps a tattoo on their arm that says "if you are not a ****, stay away from me."


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Then, he reaches down and grabs my crotch HARD. I mean, his grab hit bone! It was like he was bowling, same kind of movement. I pushed this jerk backwards with such momentum, he fell backwards and landed on the hood of his car. It was summer, windows were open so at midnight I start to yell DAD! DAD! and this little sh!t got in his car, sped off and never heard from him again. My vagina bone was sore for two days.


I'm sorry I know I shouldn't laugh but :rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Omg! Douche! 
I was talking to a guy at work and flirting, we were talking about going to a poker party together. Next day he says "we gonna get naked and party?" not anymore!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

So I am almost too embarrassed to admit this one, but here goes – I was good friends with a girl in high school. Best buds, nothing romantic at that point. Decide to go to a movie with a group. She can’t drive, so gets me to volunteer to take her. I say sure, she’s my friend, that is what friends do. I go to pick her up after picking up a guy friend who is going as well. 

After getting her at the door and walking back to my car, she asked who is the car. I told her and she stops, looks at me and says “Really?” At this point, I realize that she had worked me into a date and I had just screwed it up badly. After trying to scramble about it just being a ride to the movie, I finally gave up and mumbled sorry. She rolled her eyes (I think, as I was trying to avoid eye contact at that point), then saved me by saying it was nice that I gave him a ride there (emphasis on there). We sat together at the theater, and after telling the guy he was on his own, gave her a ride back with just the two of us. Man was I painfully clueless back then.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tall Average Guy said:


> So I am almost too embarrassed to admit this one, but here goes – I was good friends with a girl in high school. Best buds, nothing romantic at that point. Decide to go to a movie with a group. She can’t drive, so gets me to volunteer to take her. I say sure, she’s my friend, that is what friends do. I go to pick her up after picking up a guy friend who is going as well.
> 
> After getting her at the door and walking back to my car, she asked who is the car. I told her and she stops, looks at me and says “Really?” At this point, I realize that she had worked me into a date and I had just screwed it up badly. After trying to scramble about it just being a ride to the movie, I finally gave up and mumbled sorry. She rolled her eyes (I think, as I was trying to avoid eye contact at that point), then saved me by saying it was nice that I gave him a ride there (emphasis on there). We sat together at the theater, and after telling the guy he was on his own, gave her a ride back with just the two of us. Man was I painfully clueless back then.


That's cute. XD And not at all your fault that she was sneaky but it sounds like it worked out ok. :smthumbup:


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> That's cute. XD And not at all your fault that she was sneaky but it sounds like it worked out ok. :smthumbup:


The funny thing is the looking back, it is so clear all the signs she was sending up until that point. Seeking me out, touches on the arm, laughing at jokes that just were not the good. There is no way in the world I should have missed what was going on - - and yet I did.

It did work out ok, but clearly not through any game of mine!


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I'll play too!

I was in college. There was a group of maybe 4-5 of us that would hang out with whomever else in the little group was available. Three of us went to the movies and one had to get home to work the next day. Well, me and the other lady were just hanging out and then suddenly, there was something in the air 

Did I mention that the movie we went to see was Basic Instinct?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ LOL!!

I have another story...HUBS...second date. No show.

We'd arranged to meet at a popular little cafe in the city for hot chocolates. I arrived, walked through the cafe, couldn't find a spare seat and he wasn't there so I lingered nearby outside for a while. I went back inside for a last look around in case for some freak reason I'd missed him walking in....but nope. I think I waited 30mins. Then left. It's funny but I never felt angry that day. I felt concerned if anything. Seeing as I'd gone into the city, I figured I'd make the most of it. Ended up bumping into a friend. Told her he hadn't shown up and I hoped he was okay. She said even if he called, I shouldn't speak to him or return his call. I told her I'd give him the benefit of the doubt first. She said I was a fool (she hadn't even met him yet).

I got home, mom said there was a message from [Batman]. I phoned him back...he apologized profusely. Something about forgetting his friend was going back to his home country and they were having a farewell thing at the airport for him. He tried to call but I'd already left. He phoned the cafe twice from the airport pay-phones but they couldn't see me there (because I was waiting outside!). I accepted his apology and we were all good. And this, kids, is what happened in the "old days" before we all had cell phones.

He later admitted when he phoned the cafe and they said I wasn't there, he thought I'd stood _him_ up. Years later, his friend returned for a visit and said he was glad to see us together as he remembers [Batman] being worried about me and running off to the pay-phone. 

He's never been late or missed an arranged meeting time again.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a kid call me up in HS (junior year). I knew he had a crush on me or whatever, but he was so annoying. I tried to be as nice as possible but...he was just yuck.

So he called me and I chatted with him for a moment and then said I had to go...he then shouts, "FINE! THEN I'M BREAKING UP WITH YOU!" *click*



Yea. Bizarre.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot about this! After college I waitresses at a chain restaurant. At break I started talking to a guy who seemed nice and interesting. He invited be over to his house to hang out. It was fine until the roommate got there. He was do awful I had to leave. 
Guy asked me out. I met him at his house and he had his friend in the car. I had to sit in the back seat. So
I'm thinking this isn't a date, I was wrong, how awkward. 
We got to Denny's and they pretty much ignore me. We go to shoot pool and again...like I didn't exist. While we were there I ran into another cure guy from work and flirted with him for half an hour. Went to the bar and drank.
After that we went to his house and I didn't feel right about driving so I slept on his floor. He didn't have a bed. Lol. 
Next day he starts going on about how his ex is in town and he's meeting up with her and he acts like he's just so happy to see her. 
A few days later I start dating my first husband. He was at my house when the phone rang. I told him to get it. It's the other guy. 
"who was THAT?"
I told him its the guy I'm dating and ask what he wants. 
"but I thought you weren't into games."
Huh? I told him I didn't know what he was talking about and that we hadn't even dated. 
"but we went out!"
I told him I didn't consider being ignored and feeling like a third wheel at Denny's and a bowling alley to be a date. He started going on about how unfair I was and that I was playing him and he brings his friend along because it's hard for him to trust people. He acted like he wanted to go out again and I said no. 
He kept going on about it and I just started laughing. 
He said that I was breaking the rules of communication in a relationship and I said "what relationship?"
He ended up calling me again a few days later trying to get me to see how wrong I was. I just laughed. 
He told me he was going to tell everyone at work what I'd done to him. Turns out everyone there thought he was a nut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this! After college I waitresses at a chain restaurant. At break I started talking to a guy who seemed nice and interesting. He invited me over to his house to hang out. It was fine until the roommate got there. He was so awful I had to leave.
> Guy asked me out. I met him at his house and he had his friend in the car. I had to sit in the back seat. So
> I'm thinking this isn't a date, I was wrong, how awkward.
> We got to Denny's and they pretty much ignore me. We go to shoot pool and again...like I didn't exist. While we were there I ran into another cute guy from work and flirted with him for half an hour. Went to the bar and drank.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

1. When I was HS and old enough to drive, there was a guy in one of my classes (too young to drive) that nobody really liked (even teachers.) He always bragged about his family's wealth, thought he was the smartest, and tried to suck up to teachers. He was kind of toady. I went to the school play and when I was walking in, I saw this guy's dad drop him off and ask if he (son) wanted dad to pick him up later after the play. He told him "No, I'll get a ride home." Play ends. I am one of the last ones out and see him still standing around. (I KNEW he didn't have any friends and pre-cell phone days.) I said, "Hey, you need a ride home?" He said yeah. So he gets in my car and as I'm driving him home, he asks if I want to stop for burgers. I said nope, asked where he lived, delivered him to the front curb, and drove myself home. Next Monday, tons of people in the school are giving me the 'stink eye' and I can't figure out WHY? Turns out toady told everyone we had had a 'date' that night. I seriously had to explain to my friends what had actually happened just to regain any credibility at school. (How lame was high school?)

2) Late summer, got a phone call one night from a guy who had been in one of my HS classes earlier that year. Oh yeah, I'm thinking, that guy was cute and fun! So after about 10 minutes of not-too-interesting conversation, I finally realize...wait a minute, the guy I'm picturing in my mind had a different name! OMG, NOW I realize who the guy on the phone is...someone I was TOTALLY not interested in dating. Yes, I'm going to hell. I told him I couldn't go out because I had to 'wash my hair!' (I felt stupid using such a cliche.)

3) Went out on a double-date with my BF. We got drunk on Mad Dog 20/20 (Mogan David 20/20). I think I drank a bottle by myself. At some point we're parked and I said, I gotta use a restroom so the driver took us to a fast food joint. I was falling down drunk and I obviously looked like hell because when I walked in (alone) the 2 teenage girls behind the counter got wide-eyed and literally stepped back a couple steps. I said (in what I thought was a really smooth way), "Don't worry, I'm just gonna use your restroom." I turned and ran SMACK INTO A WALL face-first. (classy, very classy)

4) I was a 19yo college sophomore and there was a guy about 26yo (who was quite worldly...he'd already done a stint in the Air Force). I was so excited when he asked me out! He took me out for dinner at a decent restaurant (not expensive, not fast food). He parked right outside the back door. We go in and I ordered a chicken dinner for $8 (it was the '70s). After dinner, we head out the back door, he walks up to the car and opens the door to the BACK SEAT. I'm like WTF??? Not to mention other patrons are walking up to the restaurant and can clearly SEE him do it. I made him take me home immediately and HE was pissed off. I'm thinking, okay, maybe I'm white-bread from the suburbs, but even *I* know you can't get a hooker for $8!!! But I'm supposed to put out for an $8 chicken dinner. What a douche!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> 3) Went out on a double-date with my BF. We got drunk on Mad Dog 20/20 (Mogan David 20/20). I think I drank a bottle by myself. At some point we're parked and I said, I gotta use a restroom so the driver took us to a fast food joint. I was falling down drunk and I obviously looked like hell because when I walked in (alone) the 2 teenage girls behind the counter got wide-eyed and literally stepped back a couple steps. I said (in what I thought was a really smooth way), "Don't worry, I'm just gonna use your restroom." *I turned and ran SMACK INTO A WALL face-first. (classy, very classy)*


This made me laugh.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

A thread in general reminded me of a random story. Some guy I dated briefly during the time M and I had broken up was a 26 year old virgin (not a problem in and of itself, just a statement). He told me the first question his family and friends asked about me when we started dating was whether or not I was a virgin. Lawl. 

Anyway, he knew I was not a virgin and before we ever even talked about the possibility of having sex he said something like this to me:

"When we have sex I'm going to be soooooo bad at it."

1. Assuming I wanted sex with him.
2. Sounds greeeeeeat. 

And then I found out that he actually wouldn't have sex before marriage (again, not that I was planning on having sex any time soon) so I guess he thought I was going to be easy since I had had sex with three partners and upon hearing my confused "wat?" changed his tune back to waiting for religious reasons.

Several times he also told me he thought his penis was small and that I would probably be disappointed. 

I don't get it either. I swear he seemed normal and smart before we started dating, then it was sexually awkward weirdness with holes in logic.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> ...I don't get it either. I swear he seemed normal and smart before we started dating, then it was sexually awkward weirdness with holes in logic.


That's the fine result of multi-generational sexual repression. Sex is a sin and its shameful to talk or think about.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> then it was sexually awkward weirdness with holes in logic.


Well, since guys are alleged to think with their d!cks, maybe his logic fell out of his small penis! :rofl:


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I went out with this guy that was in the army and after our date we went back to my house and watched TV. No kissing, hugging or fooling around at all. I figured "ok, I guess this guy isn't that into me." 

I went to the kitchen to get us some drinks and when I walked back into the TV room he was sitting on the floor with his pants around his ankles and his little soldier standing at attention.  OMG I almost dropped the sodas! :rofl:


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Got setup with a big girl. Watched an early movie. Went to an Italian place for dinner. Ate I excused myself went to the John came back and she was eating fried chicken. I said where did that come from? She said "MY PURSE" I was like gdaymn.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay...can I name several??

I remember one guy that insisted on sitting on the same side of the table with me instead of across from me...that was weird..since there was nobody sitting across from us...

Then there was the guy that came to pick me up in his car with fake sheep skin seat covers..told me to wait half an hour..went to buy REAL sheep skin sheep skin seat covers..and then came to the door..asked for my dad so he could come out and feel them to make sure they were real..

After that he took me out..and the only song he wanted to dance to was.."Start me up" as he danced on the floor while pretending he was pulling some fake kinda chain...ugh!!

Then there was the so called good looking guy that talked about his visit to the dentist all night...and was such a bad kisser that I thought I was going to have to put a board across his mouth so he wouldn't suck me down his throat!!

Oh yeah..the guy I went to a movie with that didn't say a word all night. We went back to a local hangout..he went over by his friends..came back over to me trashed off his rear and said, "Wanna go back to the car and screw????"

Um...not!!

And the best one was..the guy that asked me out on a Saturday afternoon...came over to my parents house...started working on the car with my dad...ate supper with us...went back out to work on the car again as my dad sat in the house..I told him I was meeting friends while he told me he'd meet me...and kept working on my dad's car until I came home at 12 am...got mad at me..and tore off in his car like a bat outta hell!!

My mom said, "I didn't think that guy was EVER gonna leave!!!"


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

One Sunday afternoon had a date with this buxom girl ,at a local amusement park.[ She asked me out. I was a teen at the time]
so I met her and we went to the park.
We were walking into the park,when this other girl I knew walked up to me said hi,and smiled. 
I said hi and she turned to my " date " and gave her a disparaging look,and walked off.
Ms.buxom excused herself from me,turned around,followed my friend , tapped her shoulder. She looked around and wham! Ms buxom slapped her in her face! It was so hard that she screamed. A scuffle ensued.
I was so embarrassed that I simply disappeared in the crowd and went home.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My boyfriend of my senior in HS summer thought a date was sitting around smoking weed, getting drunk and vomiting.
> 
> I would just watch TV.
> 
> Yea. I dated winners.


:lol::lol: We all have shake-your-head men. These are fools who make you shake your head sadly when you think of them.

There was one man I cared very deeply for, who told me "I don't love you, but I love your puny."  So awful. What made me sad was that I did not love myself enough to walk away; he dumped me when I fell ill. I don't know if I will ever forgive myself for that.

I once went out on date with a man who complained about the cost the whole time. The worse part was, we went out for dessert which cost him less than FIFTEEN DOLLARS. "This is the most expensive piece of cake I have even bought! This is the most expensive Sprite I have ever drank." We never went out again. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess i didn't date enough, cuz I got nothing!! The only man I ever really truly dated was my husband!


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

memyselfandi said:


> Okay...can I name several??
> 
> I remember one guy that insisted on sitting on the same side of the table with me instead of across from me...that was weird..since there was nobody sitting across from us...
> 
> ...


 I broke a rib laughing at these. From the bottom of my heart. Thank You I needed that.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Rawrdonstein said:


> Got setup with a big girl. Watched an early movie. Went to an Italian place for dinner. Ate I excused myself went to the John came back and she was eating fried chicken. I said where did that come from? She said "MY PURSE" I was like gdaymn.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

bubbly girl said:


> I went out with this guy that was in the army and after our date we went back to my house and watched TV. No kissing, hugging or fooling around at all. I figured "ok, I guess this guy isn't that into me."
> 
> I went to the kitchen to get us some drinks and when I walked back into the TV room he was sitting on the floor with his pants around his ankles and his little soldier standing at attention.  OMG I almost dropped the sodas! :rofl:


OMG!!! What did you do?? I probably would have flipped out!!! Or got the pepper spray!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Not really a date, but...

In HS I went to a party with two of my brother's (guy) friends. I guess since my bro was spending all his time with his GF I was the next best thing... LoL!

We get to the party and there is a crap-ton of people there, none of whom I knew... My bro's friends pretty much occupied themselves with the girls there, so I sat on the couch. There was a motorcycle in the living room and I was looking at it when this guy came up and started chatting with me about the bike. (I had no clue it was his at the time). I was really shy, but I dug bikes a lot and I was taking AutoMech in HS, so we had good friendly gear talk. After awhile the police showed up! They busted a few people for underage drinking and told the rest of us to go home. (I wasn't drinking, thank goodness) 

So my bro's friends and I (and two girls I didn't know) crammed into the car and we started to leave. One of the girls was furious with me! Apparently it was HER boyfriend I'd spent the night talking to, and things got so heated that I asked my bro's friend to stop the car so I could get out. It was late and I was very far from home, but I didn't care. They left me!

So I started walking towards a main street so that I could find a payphone when... Guess who showed up? The guy I'd been talking to all night! His friend was driving, there was some guy in the front seat and he was in the back. He said he'd give me a ride home.

We continued to talk for a bit about things when he kissed me! We made out a little bit and I fell asleep on his shoulder. (It was at least an hour drive to my house).

They dropped me off and I went in and went to bed. The next day I found a phone number and a note in my jacket - from the guy! The note said to please call him sometime... I never did...

I'm still friends with my bro's friend that took me there that night. I told him if he ever did that again there would be hell to pay! (He's now a super-religious Baptist minister). Go figure! 

Well, I guess that story really didn't involve anyone who *didn't* have game... Except my bro's lousy friends. (BTW my bro was furious when he found out - we didn't speak to the friend in question for quite awhile).

I had an awesome time that night! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

My senior year in HS I was working at a convenience store. One night the phone rings at the store, and it's this guy that was a regular at the store. He asks me out for the following night, and I thought sure, not like I had anything planned anyway. So we made plans to meet at this restaurant downtown.

I meet him there, we're having dinner, and he suggests we go to a movie afterward, and I agree. The bill for dinner comes, and the dumbass doesn't have enough money to cover it. So I end up paying for it.

We get outside, and he tells me that he doesn't have a car, so I'll need to drive to the theater. GAH! Okay, whatever. I'm not familiar with the theater he wants to go to, so he tells me how to get there. We get there, and it's $1 movie night. Ooooh, big spender! During the whole movie he's rubbing my leg like he's jerking it off. EWWW! At this point I just want to get away from this guy. 

Movie's over, I have to drive his sorry ass home. He again navigates to get me to his house. I parked the car in the middle of the street, and told him to get out. 

I had no idea where the hell I was, but there was no way I was going to ask him for directions as that would mean I'd have to talk to him longer.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I was set up on a blind date one time.As soon as we met he says "wow i wasn't expecting you to look so classy!"
Then the entire date he talked about his money,trashed his ex wife,gushed about how surprised he still was at how intelligent and "classy" i was..

When i went to leave he leans in and whispers "please don't leave.i want to please you.with my d**k."

I nearly died.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Since you said a guy could throw in his two cents...

I was 24. Right out of business school. I was in my prime. I had a good car, a nice salary, I was big and cut (recent prohormone cycle), and girls were FINALLY talking to me! I was still a virgin at 24. Girls would never talk to me in business school, but now, they couldn't stop! I loved it!
So my friends all wanted to go out to dinner at some fancy expensive restaurant, take their girlfriends, etc. I didn't have a girlfriend, so I asked out a girl I knew from school. She was intelligent, cute, went to the same gym as me, was just a great girl. I was expecting a fun night. 

It was all going pretty well. Our dinners were served Good conversation, no one was drinking yet...

Then she asks me, out of no where, "Do you inject your steroids into your balls? Because I heard that makes them more effective." 

I tried to move past that, but it was out of the bag. All of my friends, and their girlfriends, knew I juiced. And the girls all just looked at me, staring. None of them made eye contact with me for the rest of the night. My friends didn't care, but their girlfriends must've thought I was some freak.
So we finished dinner, she commented how I didn't eat enough protein, then I took her home, saying I was tired and had to get up early the next morning. 

She didn't get a call back from me.


----------

